

Robust Models for Optic Flow Coding in Natural Scenes Inspired by Insect Biology - wglb
http://www.ploscompbiol.org/article/info%3Adoi%2F10.1371%2Fjournal.pcbi.1000555

======
wglb
Referenced in Wired article <http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/11/fly-
eyes/> with title _Secret Math of Fly Eyes Could Overhaul Robot Vision_

